# Failed my frist CFAT by 1 point



## Corbin2 (17 Jun 2013)

Well I went in thinking I was gunna pass no problem but the CPT gave me the bad news the news I didn't want to hear. Everything was good he says but my problem solving 

Dose anyone have any tips if so please comment under neath


----------



## JM2345 (17 Jun 2013)

Did you fail to qualify for ANY trades or just the trades you had selected? Like, were you going for Infantry and failed?

A lot of IQ tests online have similar questions to practice with, so if you search for online IQ tests, you can get some more practice.


----------



## NavComm87 (17 Jun 2013)

When I didn't qualify for the positions I selected, I was given the option to rewrite the CFAT in 3 months. Best to check with your local CFRC.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (17 Jun 2013)

When I wrote my CFAT, I personally thought it was really easy. If you cover the main concepts provided on the example version the CFRC should have given you, then there shouldn't be a problem. 
For problem solving you must ask your self :
What is the question asking?
What am I trying to get at?
What mathematical operations are involved in this question?
If you are stuck on a question, get back to it later and move on.

I suggest you look up "khans academy" on youtube and go over the long division/multiplication videos.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Corbin2 (17 Jun 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Did you fail to qualify for ANY trades or just the trades you had selected? Like, were you going for Infantry and failed?
> 
> A lot of IQ tests online have similar questions to practice with, so if you search for online IQ tests, you can get some more practice.



I didn't pass for infantry and combat engineer I was 1 point off I have to wait 3 months


----------



## PteAJL (17 Jun 2013)

From the spelling of the title, I am not questioning why you happened to miss out by one point...


----------



## Bassil_Inf (17 Jun 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> From the spelling of the title, I am not questioning why you happened to miss out by one point...


LOL I Just noticed that too!


----------



## skyhigh10 (18 Jun 2013)

Corbin2 said:
			
		

> I didn't pass for infantry and combat engineer I was 1 point off I have to wait 3 months



 IMO (which means absolutely nothing), I would not base anything off 3 months and I wish the CF changed their policy to a minimum wait time of 1 year. What am I basing this off of? A subjective experience with recruiting. I would love some recruiting staff/members to weigh in if able. Those who rush back in after 90 days, generally how successful were they?  (ffs do not  bring IQ into the question  :evil: )  

For sure you must brush up on all three testing areas . Only you will know if you're ready. DO NOT fool yourself. If you are not ready, hold off. The insanity you will have to go through to be granted a third rewrite is enough to make you want to tour with Bieber instead of the Forces.  No doubt some people brush up and pass, but I cannot caution you enough to be mindful of what it means to retake that test and not meet the cutoff. 


Honestly,, the knowledge I attained between tests wasn't something I could just search on youtube and store after 90 days. Maybe you're the same? Maybe not?  Give it some thought either way.


----------



## Tralax (18 Jun 2013)

I would consider taking some courses online or in your local area depending on what works best for you.


http://www.ilc.org/index-main.php
This website is an Ontario based online learning site where you can either take, or upgrade high school courses.  It is sanctioned by the government and they will issue you a transcript when you're done.  There's supervised tests at the end of the course as well...Have a look

You don't want to just pass.  You want to crush it and made your application stand out a little bit ahead of everyone else.


----------



## NavComm87 (18 Jun 2013)

Corbin2 said:
			
		

> I was 1 point off



Do it again in 3 months. 1 Point is not a big leap, it means you are almost there. Make sure to look over the practice test, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Cbbmtt (18 Jun 2013)

Remember that it's not just to pass, you have to be competitive with other applicants, so aim for 100%. Study all three parts and do every practice test available. Good Luck in the future!


----------



## SeR (18 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> IMO (which means absolutely nothing), I would not base anything off 3 months and I wish the CF changed their policy to a minimum wait time of 1 year. What am I basing this off of? A subjective experience with recruiting. I would love some recruiting staff/members to weigh in if able. Those who rush back in after 90 days, generally how successful were they?  (ffs do not  bring IQ into the question  :evil: )
> 
> For sure you must brush up on all three testing areas . Only you will know if you're ready. DO NOT fool yourself. If you are not ready, hold off. The insanity you will have to go through to be granted a third rewrite is enough to make you want to tour with Bieber instead of the Forces.  No doubt some people brush up and pass, but I cannot caution you enough to be mindful of what it means to retake that test and not meet the cutoff.
> 
> ...



If you aren't able to learn how to solve *BASIC* mathematical problems in three months, then you won't be able to learn it in a year.


----------



## skyhigh10 (18 Jun 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> If you aren't able to learn how to solve *BASIC* mathematical problems in three months, then you won't be able to learn it in a year.



I guess the same goes for every word in the english dictionary + spatial problem known to man? 

 I'd have to disagree with you, people do change. Math was never my strongest subject yet later on I did very well at it. In those three months or year , who knows how much said person is actually studying. Bottom line, there is more to the CFAT than just a few math problems.


----------



## SeR (18 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I guess the same goes for every word in the english dictionary + spatial problem known to man?



Perhaps you should reread the original post: "Everything was good he says but my problem solving."



			
				skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree with you, people do change. Math was never my strongest subject yet later on I did very well at it. In those three months or year , who knows how much said person is actually studying. Bottom line, there is more to the CFAT than just a few math problems.



The level of skill required to answer the questions on the CFAT is quite minimal. An average high school math course (calculus/vectors/functions/etc.) is roughly an hour and a quarter a day, five days a week, for five months, and you're telling me that someone might need a whole year to prepare themselves to answer questions involving multiplication and division? WOW 


Edit: Just reworded this (it sounded a tad funny)


----------



## skyhigh10 (18 Jun 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should reread the original post: "Everything was good he says but my problem solving."
> 
> The level of skill required to answer the questions on the CFAT is quite minimal. An average high school math course is roughly an hour and a bit, five days a week, for five months, and you're telling me that one might need upwards of one year to be able to answer questions involving multiplication and division? WOW



Since when was everything based off your level of mathematical aptitude? 

Sure, 3 months, 6 months, 157 months. The whole point is frivolous. When someone doesn't pass by one point, I'd sure as hell get my a$$ in check and make bloody well sure I qualify with flying colours the next time around. My *serious* prep took a good 3 months when word came in . But what i'm trying to say is if I was the same guy who walked in all those years ago, no amount of prep would have changed the outcome. Further academic experiences / credentials assisted my ability to qualify for every trade years later and work problems differently.  

 How long until another candidate posts here asking why it wasn't as "easy" as it was made out to be?  I am speaking from personal experience, my ability to do math / interpret problem solving type math questions (this takes practice) ...  trig, algebra, re-learning long division, multiplication with decimals, fractions, etc. Everyone is different. There is no universal "90 day" cure.


----------



## SeR (19 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Since when was everything based off your level of mathematical aptitude?
> 
> Sure, 3 months, 6 months, 157 months. The whole point is frivolous. When someone doesn't pass by one point, I'd sure as hell get my a$$ in check and make bloody well sure I qualify with flying colours the next time around. My *serious* prep took a good 3 months when word came in . But what i'm trying to say is if I was the same guy who walked in all those years ago, no amount of prep would have changed the outcome. Further academic experiences / credentials assisted my ability to qualify for every trade years later and work problems differently.
> 
> How long until another candidate posts here asking why it wasn't as "easy" as it was made out to be?  I am speaking from personal experience, my ability to do math / interpret problem solving type math questions (this takes practice) ...  trig, algebra, re-learning long division, multiplication with decimals, fractions, etc. Everyone is different. There is no universal "90 day" cure.



Well... I have made my point already, and I'm pretty sure it went way over your head, so anyways... I see what you mean, and I have to say that I disagree with you since I don't believe that a review of the "bare-bones-math" should take anymore than a couple of weeks. However, whatever it takes to make you feel comfortable is what you should do.

Have a good one!


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Jun 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> Well... I have made my point already, and I'm pretty sure it went way over your head, so anyways... I see what you mean, and I have to say that I disagree with you since I don't believe that a review of the "bare-bones-math" should take anymore than a couple of weeks. However, whatever it takes to make you feel comfortable is what you should do.
> 
> Have a good one!





			
				Corbin2 said:
			
		

> Well I went in thinking I was gunna pass no problem but the CPT gave me the bad news the news I didn't want to hear. Everything was good he says but my problem solving
> 
> Dose anyone have any tips if so please comment under neath



Corbin,

Walk in immediately after 90 days and mention you reviewed for 2 weeks.  You are apparently guaranteed to pass.  

Apparently there are points being made over my head so don't take my word for it. Like I said at the start, my point means nothing. The idea that it's all basic bath + problem solving is obviously subjective. Do the best that you can and take the test when you feel very confident. Look at the bright side! You've seen it.  You know what type of math may or may not need to be done. Challenge yourself, tons of sites out there.


----------



## BlueJays1985 (19 Jun 2013)

Hey Corbin.
I feel ya buddy. Ive failed to "meet standard" many times applying to police services, and on the other hand, I have successfully 'met standard' many times too. For problem solving test questions, google "OACP practice test". Its not going to be exactly the same thing, but it will help you get your mind working in the right direction. After doing so many of these god forsaken tests, it seems that all government standardized testing is the same but a little different. So try to google practice test questions for municipal, provincial, and federal govt jobs.

As I said - they wont be EXACTLY the same thing. But I guarantee they will get you thinking they way the govt wants you to think.
Keep your head up, dont get discouraged.


----------

